# vet near Castro Marim /Vila Santo Antonio



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi all anyone used a vet near this area leaving for Uk and wondered about using a vet here ? Sailing from St Malo Fri and with the new five day rule thought if I do it here its one job less?


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi
A very good one in Ayamonte just over the bridge in Spain. ELACUARIO
Tel. (34) 959 471190 and for urgencies. (34) 689 636192 the girls in reception speak English. It is by the Marina on the side away from the town.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Pdf document gives details of the Vet mentioned above.

Could you let me know is all the info is correct or not and, if possible, how much they charge this year.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We used the one in Tavira a few times to get our bull lurcher stitched up (another storey) they were very good. ...... small car park opposite.
Gary


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi
Not used them for passport yet because of distance in the 48 hour window but will be doing next time.
All you info is up to date.
I used one from your list in France in December and believe they might have moved since you entered them.
Clinique Veterinaire du Centre
91, rue d'Alencon
61250 Conde sur Sarthe
France
Tel 02 33 26 29 51
[email protected]
32.50 euros for consultation. 7.60euros for milbimax. 
I had my own frontline which they used.
Good car park for the motorhome.
Thanks for your fab list.
Olivia.


----------

